# Laxol in Green



## RIBottleguy (May 30, 2012)

Probably the 3rd most common cobalt bottle behind Bromo-Seltzer and Phillips Magnesia, but like Bromos, they come in different colors too.  I got this one at the Little Rhody Bottle Club's spring show in southern RI.


----------



## diggerdirect (May 30, 2012)

Hi, what is the embossing on this bottle? Just curious, the ones we dig here are embossed A J White New York.

 Al


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 30, 2012)

Hi Al,
 It reads "M. Calm & Bro. New York".  The base is also embossed Design Patented 1894.


----------



## diggerdirect (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, I've never came across that variant before, cobalt or otherwise. I've dug the A J Whites in cobalt, light blue, aqua & a broken orangish amber one but yet to dig a green, all otherwise have the same embossing as yours and have Laxol on the shoulder as well.  

 Cool bottle! 

 Al


----------



## botlguy (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this one, it's a new one for me because of the color.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool! Never saw one in green...


----------

